# Anyone had a problem of being accussed of invalid visa and yet applied via DHA?



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

Has anyone experienced adjudication problems like this.


First rejection letter says Applicant did not register with relevant professional body.

I appealed 

Second rejection letter.

You do not qualify for a CSV and your permit was approved and rejected same day and it was fraudulent!


My question is I applied and appealed for this GWP in 2009 now this!


Got IITPSA membership CSV confirmation and proof of receipts sent it via an agent at VFS and we appealed

LegalMan help!


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

My CSV application was rejected last year but then I did not appeal. Now I want to reprocess the application but for that I would need to SAQA and Critical assessment letter again. But these original documents are held by embassy ( they did not return those to me last year ). Please advise how do I process from here.


----------

